# Grafting female clone to male rootstock?



## ANC (Oct 18, 2010)

I was wondering, say you had a plant which turns out to be a male.
would it be possible to remove most of the top and graft in a known female part?
I was thinking if it works, this should realy give the cutting a headsup in the roots department, similar to how my cactus pups are thousands of times bigger than their elder seedling brothers.

What do you guys think?


----------



## carl.burnette (Oct 18, 2010)

Be a trend setter. See what happens. MIght be a nice suprise waiting in a while.

I'm sure someone who started LST or super cropping had similar questions before it was done for the first time.

Keep us informed & we'll see what happens.

Good luck


----------



## ANC (Oct 18, 2010)

I don't ahve any males  But I do have alot of fresh new seedlings popping up since yesterday, and those were only the start.


----------



## Brick Top (Oct 18, 2010)

ANC said:


> I was wondering, say you had a plant which turns out to be a male.
> would it be possible to remove most of the top and graft in a known female part?
> I was thinking if it works, this should realy give the cutting a headsup in the roots department, similar to how my cactus pups are thousands of times bigger than their elder seedling brothers.
> 
> What do you guys think?


It could be done, if done correctly, but you would have to keep an eye out for new 'male' growth below the graft. You would have to make sure you nipped off all new 'male' growth that might push out or else you could have a enough of a male plant to possibly produce seeds if the new growth were allowed to grow long enough.


----------



## ANC (Oct 18, 2010)

With some fruit trees and I think some roses they always try and keep the joint under the soil line to prevent the rootstock pushing new shoots.


----------



## Stoner Smurf (Oct 18, 2010)

Or instead of using males, use the root system from females after you harvest.


----------



## ANC (Oct 18, 2010)

I was mainy thinking in terms of outdoor where we have a limited time window, and anything one can do to make up for lost time, very handy.
Good idea for indoors guys though, whom i hope to join soon, I have the blessings of the missus, who is not a smoker.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Oct 28, 2010)

how long does it take for a graft to take? might be a way to seed a plant graft fem to male let it take and flower in separate space. I also like the idea of grafting onto the roots of a just chopped plant might be a good experiment... i would think youd have to leave some lower branches though


----------



## techcst (Nov 24, 2010)

crazy shit


----------



## cephalopod (Nov 24, 2010)

If Dampkring can graft 6 strains onto one base, I think you'll have a good shot at it. Why not?


----------



## cephalopod (Nov 24, 2010)

http://strainguide.org/2010/02/grafting-cannabis-plants/


----------



## phyzix (Nov 24, 2010)

I was planning on doing this (https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/383245-can-you-graft-female-clones.html)

But then I decided to do female rootstock because I can keep one more strain to take cuttings from that way.


----------



## ooli (Nov 24, 2010)

It can be done.

~ooli~


----------



## supaleeb (Nov 24, 2010)

I've actually been pondering this idea myself. Try sealing the joint with some cloning gel, or maybe some vasoline, and then tying nice and tight. I've seen it done with apple and orange trees, maybe it will work for mj too.


----------



## phyzix (Nov 24, 2010)

supaleeb said:


> Try sealing the joint with some cloning gel


Don't do that. Just stick them together and wrap it with horticultural paraffin wax.


----------



## ooli (Nov 25, 2010)

Wax;Yes.

~ooli~


----------

